# [AIDE ACHAT] Ipad ou utilisation universitaire



## greenhoouse (6 Décembre 2012)

bonsoir, 
je suis étudiant et je suis tenter a me pencher vers l'Ipad mais j'aimerais en savoir plus avant de me lance 

en fait  voila je me penche vers l'ipad car:

je suis actuellement en fax de medecine est donc j'ai beaucoup a( écrire et/ou) taper a l'ordinateur mais mon macbook pour rétina est assez encombrant et j'ai donc plus de place pour mes feuille (ou je griffonne mes schéma) sur ma petit table de fac du coup je pense que un ipad serait plus adapter.

Je voulais donc savoir si il exister des logiciels permettant de traité les texte de manière trés correcte (que je puisse ensuite exporter vers mon MBPR) et surtout savoir si il exister des claviers se branchants a l'ipad pour taper. 

ensuite j'ai une autre question qui n'as rien a voir:
les Ipad wifi mais non 3g ont-il une puce de localisation dedans ou non ?

merci d'avoir prêter de l'attention a mon message et en espérant que vous puissiez m'aidez


----------



## Membre supprimé 828372 (6 Décembre 2012)

greenhoouse a dit:


> bonsoir,
> je suis étudiant et je suis tenter a me pencher vers l'Ipad mais j'aimerais en savoir plus avant de me lance
> 
> en fait  voila je me penche vers l'ipad car:
> ...



Yo, la meilleure appli pour le traitement de texte est d'après moi Pages. Dispo pour 8E environ. Tu pourras grâce à iCloud récuper ton taf sur le Pages de ton MBPR. Pour ce qui est du clavier, tout clavier bluetooth fait l'affaire, donc pourquoi pas le clavier Apple par exemple. 

Après l'appli est franchement moins poussée que la version mac. Pour un travail pro, c'est pas suffisant. Mais pour une prise de cours, ça peut faire l'affaire sans soucis.

Et oui les iPad Wifi peuvent nous géolocaliser. Par contre pas de GPS.


----------



## greenhoouse (7 Décembre 2012)

Merci de ta réponse ! ^^

j'imagine bien que les traitement de texte ne sont pas très poussé mais après mettre ''au propre'' mon cour je le ferait sur mon MBPR. '' mise des titre en couleur;...''

sinon le rétina vaut-il vraiment plus le coup que le basique ?

quand a la localisation pour l'ipad se serait pour utilisé coyote (par exemple) avec mon Iphone en partage de connexion avec mon ipad (donc l'ipad connecter sur le réseau 3G de mon iphone [utilisé donc en modem]) coyote arrivera t'il bien a me suivre, localisé au fur et a mesure ou c'est pas jouable ? 

et ensuite icoyote est-il dispo sur ipad ( a mon avis oui mais au cas ou)

ps: je sais que coyote sur ipad peut semblé étrange mais j'ai mes raison :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 828372 (7 Décembre 2012)

Entre l'iPad retina et le basique, c'est une question de sensation, d'expérience d'utilisation. pour moi perso, c'est impossible de repasser à une résolution classique. Mais je connais des amis peu exigeants pour qui leurs iPad 1 ou 2 fait tout à fait l'affaire. 
Le mieux est que tu ailles les comparer en magasin pour te faire ton propre avis. Mais vu que tu es possesseur d'un MBPR (chanceux) quand tu basculeras de ton ordi à ta tablette, si tu as une résolution classique, ça risque de piquer un peu quand même. Moi c'est l'effet inverse, quand je passe de mon iPad Retina à mon MBP classique, ouïe. On sent la différence.
Après pour la puissance, A5, A6X. Mouais. À par les jeux, pas de grande différence. Pour Pages c'est la même quoi. Et pour l'utilisation générale également. Tes appli vont s'ouvrir une demi seconde plus vite, youhou. Et j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle, dans quelques mois, une puce A7X va sortir, et elle sera deux fois plus puissante que l'A6X. Et dans moins de deux ans, une A8X, qui sera deux fois plus puissante que l'A7X. Enfin bref.

Ouep, iCoyote est dispo sur l'iPad. Donc tu pourras faire ton micmac bizarre sans soucis


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2012)

bizbis a dit:


> Ouep, iCoyote est dispo sur l'iPad. Donc tu pourras faire ton micmac bizarre sans soucis



non.

Le partage de connexion internet depuis l'iphone ne règle en rien l'absence de puce GPS sur les ipad non wifi+3G. 

Les ipad wifi only géolocalisent de manière peu précise grâce aux informations des bornes wifi présentes sur le secteur. Autant dire que sur une autoroute à 130km/h (plus j'imagine puisqu'il s'agit d'éviter les radars avec coyote), ce n'est pas gagné.


----------



## Membre supprimé 828372 (7 Décembre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> non.
> 
> Le partage de connexion internet depuis l'iphone ne règle en rien l'absence de puce GPS sur les ipad non wifi+3G.
> 
> Les ipad wifi only géolocalisent de manière peu précise grâce aux informations des bornes wifi présentes sur le secteur. Autant dire que sur une autoroute à 130km/h (plus j'imagine puisqu'il s'agit d'éviter les radars avec coyote), ce n'est pas gagné.



Ah autant pour moi. Mais s'il transforme son iPhone en borne wifi ça devrait le faire nan ? Enfin il pourra être localisé. Enfin j'en sais rien héhé.


----------



## greenhoouse (7 Décembre 2012)

@biebis : merci pour ta réponse complète  j'irais dans un AS essayer le rétina et le non rétina si je l'achete en rétina je vais avoir toute la gamme iphone5, MBPR, Ipad rétina :hosto:et je leurs poserait tout mes question farfelu  

Après je sais pas si coyote demande uniquement une connexion via la puce GPS ou si il lui faut obligatoirement le net pour marcher. Parce que dans se cas je vais prendre un ipad wifi+3G.

merci pour toute vos réponses


----------

